# JH Pass Number 1 Complete



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, My dog, Remi, passed her 1st hunt test today. She passed land yesterday and failed water. Today she passed both. Yesterday was tough! It was the toughest land I have ever seen. I would classify the cover as heavy. The weeds and grass was up to my hips/thighs. We have practiced on higher grass but nothing like this. She did very well and ran straight to the marks (out-shined the labs!) Then the water!! I was dreading the water because the last few weeks she has been acting weird. When the duck hits the land on the other side of the pond, sometimes she would take 2 steps in and wonder what to do and other times she flies through. I was not quite sure how she would do. And I am having a problem with her cheating around the lake/pond. The trainer said that would be fixed with T work/pile work/water something. I do not want to start that just yet because I am bringing her to Fl for conformation/show training and I do not want to start it and then stop. So, hopefully in the spring we will go back for that. The duck was shot a pretty good distance for them to swim. It is very dry down here and there was a huge bank. She ran down got about 3 feet in the water and started checking out the decoys and lost where the duck was. I was very upset and then the judge had the nerve to say, "she is just to pretty to get in the water!" I wanted to say something but just could not! Today we did water/land mark and then another water/land mark. She did great today. So...we will be working on more water marks for the next couple of weeks before the next hunt test.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the pass!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on the pass! She's a couple days younger than my girl (and a cutie too).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the pass!!! The others will soon come, too.
As long as she had fun, that's all that matters. The dogs don't know if they passed or not, they just know they got to go out and chase a few birds around.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah! Congrads on the pass.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks! If I can just get her from cheating....any advice?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on your pass!!
As for the cheating there are reasons a lot of top trainers do not start entering tests with their young dogs - many skip Junior. They insist on doing ALL their drills first and this would include T work, pile work and swim by. There are very few quick solutions and even the few that there might be quite often lead to bigger problems later. My advice - listen to your trainer.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, Yeah all of that was next, but do not want to start it yet because of showing. So, hopefully by spring we will start that. Thanks


----------

